# بالصور من مصر .. مستشار أحد ملوك الفراعنة كان مخلوقا فضائياً



## mary naeem (22 مايو 2013)

بالصور من مصر .. مستشار أحد ملوك الفراعنة كان مخلوقا فضائياً





 

تاريخ النشر : 2013-05-22 
رام الله - دنيا الوطن

مؤخراً تم العثور على مومياء محفوظة جيداً لمخلوق تم تحنيطه بعناية شديدة وكان مدفوناً في أحد الأهرامات القديمة, وعثر على المخلوق، الذي يصل طوله 5 أقدام بين 160,150 سم، بواسطة فريق البحث الأثرى الذي يقوده عالم الأثار التشيكوسلوفاكى والأستاذ المتقاعد بجامعة جامعة ولاية بنسلفانيا "فيكتور لوبيك Viktor Lubek"، وذلك أثناء استكشاف الفريق لهرم صغير يرجع إلى الأسرة 12 بالقرب من هرم سنوسرت الثانى بمنطقة اللاهون بالقرب من الفيوم . 

وقال مصدر بوزارة الآثار المصرية أنه عرض تفاصيلاً وصوراً لهذا الاكتشاف، شريطة عدم ذكر اسمه "ترجع المومياء إلى حوالي 2000 أو 1880 قبل الميلاد ، وهي لا تشبه الإنسان وللأن لم يتم التعرف على جنس هذا المخلوق ، فهو لا يملك له آذان خارجية، كما أن عيونه لوزية الشكل وكبيرة جداً.

كما أن بعض النقوش فى المقبرة تشير إلى أن المومياء هى لمستشار الملك واسمه أوسيرونت Osirunet، وهو ما يعني "النجمة المرسلة من السماء",وقد تم تحنيط الجثة جيداً ودفنها مع إظهار الاحترام الكبير والرعاية، وبجوار المومياء عثر على عدد من الأغراض الغريبة التي لم يتعرف عليها أحد.

ووفقاً للمصدر المصرى فإن عالم الآثار وجد قاعة خفية للدفن أثناء استكشافه لهرم صغير يقع إلى الجنوب من هرم سنوسرت الثانى، كان يعتقد أنه يحتوى على مومياء ملكة فرعونية.

ويقول المصدر المصرى"هذه المقبرة من البداية كان من الواضح أنها لشخص غير عادي فقد تم الحفاظ على المومياء بطريقة غير عادية، حيث عثر على مزيج من طلاء الذهب والطين على المومياء، كما عثر على محتويات داخل المقبرة شملت أغراضاً مصنوعة من مواد تركيبية لم يستطيع أحد تحديد ماهيتها، كما تم العثور على آلة غريبة شكلت لغزاً كاملاً لنا".

وأضاف"طوال حياتى لم أرَ شيئاً كهذا في أي قبر فرعونى" واصفاً الاكتشاف بأنه "تسبب فى انتشار الذعر بين المسؤؤلين المصريين، حيث قرروا عدم الإعلان عنه حتى يجدو تفسيراً معقولاً لتلك المومياء الغريبة, واستشارت الحكومة المصرية عدداً من علماء الآثار الكبار، إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا ايجاد تفسير واضح لهذا الإكتشاف الغريب لغاية الآن.

وأضاف المصدر,"كل من شاهد المومياء من خبراء الآثار وصفها بالغير عاديةوأنها ليست من أصل أرضى، بل هي لمخلوق من خارج الأرض، ولدى الجميع شعور قوى أن هذا الكائن هو كائن فضائى من خارج الأرض ، وأنه كان يساعد الملك الفرعونى ويقدم له المشورة.

وأضاف,أن المسؤولين في الحكومة المصرية يتجنبون هذا الاستنتاج، الذي يدعم مجموعة من الأفكار القائلة أن "كائنات فضائية قامت بمساعدة الفراعنة في بناء حضارتهم الغير عادية ،وقد تقرر نقل المومياء على متن طائرة الى جامعة ولاية فلوريدا حيث سيقوم المختصين بإجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل الدقيقة عليها".


----------

